# I think I've been hacked...Help



## cdfreelancer (Feb 28, 2005)

For the past few days my PC had been suffering severe connection problems. My P2P client is running exceptionally slowly, web pages are taking longer to load and my ping is higher in online games. Also, and perhaps most worrying of all, every time I reboot my PC, my firewall and virus scanner are switched off even though I have checked the settings and found that they're not switched off by default. This mean that I had to manually switch them on every time I want to connect to the net.

I called my ISP and they informed me that there are no restrictions on my service. I then ran a McAfee virus scan and found nothing. I then ran spybot and found 2 peices of spyware: Firewall override and virus scanner override. I then deleted the offending files, rebooted and ran another scan but this time found no spyware. Just to be safe I then ran adaware and found nothing.

However, McAfee is still switched off after every time I reboot. I don't know why this is.

My suspicion is that I've been hacked by a bot when I connected to the net onetime when my firewall was down and that 'whoever' is hijacking my bandwidth. However, i'm not sure that this is the case.

Here's a hijack this log that I just ran.

What steps should I now take?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## cdfreelancer (Feb 28, 2005)

Here's an example of what I mean.










As you can see, McAfee has been switched on (manually). This is denoted by the small red M icon in the bottom right hand corner. However, the security centre insists that McAfee is switched off.


----------



## cdfreelancer (Feb 28, 2005)

Come on guys.


----------



## c0z420 (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey, when i had service pack 2 on of my old PCs before i realized i hated it and reimaged my computer. I had the same problems with it not finding my anti-virus software and i had Norton installed. There is a setting somewhere int that you can shut that red x thingy off because if your antivirus software is running and you can see that it is, it is. But sometimes windows wont find that with service pack 2. You could also try uninstall and reinstall the anti-virus to see if that works. Did service pack 2 recognize it before you had the problems? Best thing to do is backup all ur files, and reimage ur hard drive or possibly a system restore to when your computer didnt have these problems and see if that helps.


----------



## cdfreelancer (Feb 28, 2005)

c0z420 said:


> You could also try uninstall and reinstall the anti-virus to see if that works.


Hi. I already did that. Now, instead of McAfee being disabled after rebooting, it's actually enabled. However it wont update. I click on 'check for updates' and nothing happens.



c0z420 said:


> Did service pack 2 recognize it before you had the problems?


This McAfee problem only started a few weeks ago. I've had SP2 installed virtually since it was released and have had no problems with it.

:4-dontkno 

This is really p*ssing me off now lol.


----------



## dragonember (Jan 31, 2006)

Did you try doing just a system restore? (change passwords after) If that doesn't work you could just reformat the computer.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

My recomendation is removing your P2P client. P2P usually ends up giving you more spyware and viruses than the things you download. Plus you are using eMule. If you want to stick with P2P I recommend BitTorrent.

Also rather than using Windows firewall, get Zone Alarm.


----------



## RemRod (Nov 12, 2005)

I agree with Henry get rid of Mcafee and use AVG for AntiVirus and ZoneAlarms for your Firewall.


----------

